# Jail + Webmin + LDAP



## panchiz (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm trying to implement webmin with ldap authentication inside a jail. Someone has any experience with that?
I've installed webmin inside a jail and I have all the PAM modules installed too. When I try to login though Webmin using my LDAP account I got a login error in auth.log!..

I appreciate any help!

Thank you!
panchiz


----------



## vivek (Oct 1, 2009)

Did you configured PAM to login via LDAP?

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/ldap-auth/client.html


----------



## zeke (Oct 1, 2009)

vivek: i'm working with Panchiz in this project. Pam+Ldap is working ok because we can login via SSH with out ldap credentials.

The problem is with Webmin + Ldap.

```
# cat /etc/pam.d/webmin 
#%PAM-1.0

# auth
auth            required        /usr/local/lib/pam_ldap.so

# account
account         required        /usr/local/lib/pam_ldap.so

# session
session         required        /usr/local/lib/pam_ldap.so      

# password
password        required        /usr/local/lib/pam_ldap.so
```
Also the webmin is configured to use PAM. 

Thanks !!


----------

